# Stuff Like this makes me mad....



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

And when they stand back going, "I don't know why there back broke!" (horse) I can't pay for treatment and hip/back surgery!" (dog) Will they be laughing then?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Videos like those make me see red. I will never in my entire life understand how people can be so worthlessly obnoxious and ignorant.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Notice how all but one of them end up on the ground. They deserved it..poor ponies


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

I just realized most of these videos are also under the category comedy on youtube because people think its funny to do this to horses........


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, that is horrible. When people do this it make's me want to vomit. 
Stupid idiots, do they not learn anything ? 
Ugh ! >.<

And on top of that, i wish they all got kicked in the head ! They arent trained to ride, let alone should be ridden !


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

minis are for pleasure driving or 2-4yrolds not teens and poor dog


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's gross. Those people are ignorant.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

The little black pony with that pathetic girl tugging its tail/spine up, WTF? Stuff like that makes my blood boil. Poor innocent animals in the care of of ignorant and ungrateful sods. Sign up and flag them as animal abuse.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG that girl riding the black pony made me sick!! I looked at her account and this is what she had to say:
"_really? are yall really freaking out because of this. if you watch carefully his back doesn't even dip down so obviously i wasn't putting my weight on him and i had one foot on the ground. i would never abuse an animal!!""

OMG I hate this video so cruel:





_


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

thats horrible! their feet are touching the ground on that pony, and they are forcing him to JUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

This is another video of the girl riding the poor Coco. Look at where she's sitting! Poor little guy


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

This one makes me mad... The pony is lame, yet it is pulling a cart and being ridden by someone too large at the same time






WAAAAAAAAAAAY too be ridden


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG poor guy D:


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

uugh!! this guy straddled my mini(while I wasn't there) and even thoug he didn't put any weight on her i still about smacked him in the face!! Theres no way it's even cofortable to ride minis. These horses are made for driving, not riding. ugh!!:x:x


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

ya.... grrrrrr.... i sent everyone whos videos I put on here a message about this, and a few were defensive, a few didn't rply knowone listened tho.....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OMFG!!!!! That calf video just about made my EYES bug!

Why in all that is green and holy do people assume that just because cattle are used for meat, it's acceptable to do horrific things to them???? Would you sit your kid on a puppy that young? NO. Would you set your kid on a foal that young? NO. But somehow it's ok to terrorize the baby calf!?

Ugh. I hate YouTube.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

ugh! That's horrible!! Seeing them riding that calf reminded me of these teen boys that work at a pig farm in the summer(I help deliver hay there) and when the boss is not looking they are goofing off while loading the pigs into the trucks. I have seen them riding the pigs sometimes!! I told the boss and he said he'd be watching them, but I don't know if anything came of it. The boss didn't seem too happy to hear what was happening... But since I work at a vet clinic I see all types of idiocy, but those are differant stories...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so sick. I hate people so much. That poor coco, and the little lame one. Why are people so stupid? I just don't get it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I didn't even watch any of these...it's plain stupidity, and I'm not giving the vid owners my attention...


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

I know! That made me so sad! The people with the calf clamed they "rescued him", but they are gonna break his back pretty soon! And the lame pony.... Poor little guy! Its like black beauty all over again!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

this is bad


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

i've sat on my mini but not for very long like a minute or 2 max but i would never dream of trotting or jumping her


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Calves get ridden in the rodeo all the time, its not right, but it happens alot. Best thing you can do is flag the video.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

really? I knew they roped calves and fought and rode bulls, but riding calves is too far......


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think only the kids ride calves, its nto good but.... calves have way thicker bones then any horses, a lot stockier build and a lot stronger. I dont think they ride them when their really young either. im not saying its right, im just making sure everyone knows that cows/calves are a lot stronger boned then horses. i still dont agree with it tho


----------



## JessicaGDA (Dec 21, 2009)

*AH!*

Those videos were just terrible. I ended up commenting on one of them because I got really angry about it.

I also have found this video as well, it's a set up of course, but this guy shouldn't had ridden that tiny pony only for a stupid video for youtube. It's not as bad as the others, but still. And the way he sat back so far the whole time... I'm sure the pony had a sore back after this.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just gives me another reason to hate YouTube.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ok what is up with the dude in the last video? What style of riding was THAT?! He looked like he was purposely trying to look stupid...


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahh! They're going to KILL it!

I have ridden horses too small for me, but it was just riding up to the house when i fell of my larger horse, and really hurt my leg. The horse was about 12.0 hh, and it wasn't this drastic. Only walking.
That kind of situation I could understand. But JUMPING!?!?

They all seem so surprised when the pony bucks them off, even though they were sitting on their but, or too far back on their kidneys.

The dog one!?! That is sick. I always strap old baby dolls to my dog, and cinch him up, just to play "BRONCO DOG" but we never put more than about 2lbs on his back.
A whole person!?! Way to much.


----------

